# 0% acceptance DD



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

WTF?!?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Better get your on time rating up.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Better get your on time rating up.


Yeah I know. I screwed up with trying to do both UE and DD at the same time and route


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Under normal times you would have already been gone. You are lucky that right now DD is trying to flood the market with drivers so they aren't aggressively deactivating people. However, even that has it's limits so if you don't improve your customer and on-time numbers your days are numbered.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Under normal times you would have already been gone. You are lucky that right now DD is trying to flood the market with drivers so they aren't aggressively deactivating people. However, even that has it's limits so if you don't improve your customer and on-time numbers your days are numbered.


It so easy to get my on time rating back up


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> It so easy to get my on time rating back up


Not with a 0% acceptance!:roflmao:


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Not with a 0% acceptance!:roflmao:


Just accept good orders. I don't accept anything less than $10 and no more than 20 minutes or 4 miles unless 5 minutes/ 1 miles for $8.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"0% acceptance DD"







*


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> *"0% acceptance DD"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DD and UE doesn't care with acceptance ratings.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> Just accept good orders. I don't accept anything less than $10 and no more than 20 minutes or 4 miles unless 5 minutes/ 1 miles for $8.


Last night I did a large high end restaurant delivery for $50 that was was 9 total miles and tied me up for 35 minutes. Under your criteria you wouldn't have done it so I guess I don't get your under 20 minutes/4 miles rules.

I gauge things mainly on revenue per mile with a minimum order value I'll accept.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Timlee252525 said:


> DD and UE doesn't care with acceptance ratings.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Under normal times you would have already been gone. You are lucky that right now DD is trying to flood the market with drivers so they aren't aggressively deactivating people. However, even that has it's limits so if you don't improve your customer and on-time numbers your days are numbered.


Why would he be gone?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Why would he be gone?


DoorDash deactivation... EXTREME LATENESS

While Doordash doesn't publish a threshold they deactivate drivers at their discretion for not being on time. Especially when combined with a low customer rating. They aren't stupid, they know you are doing cross platform orders affecting them. They know many people work cross platforms but you have to be on time if you are going to do it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> DoorDash deactivation... EXTREME LATENESS
> 
> While Doordash doesn't publish a threshold they deactivate drivers at their discretion for not being on time. Especially when combined with a low customer rating. They aren't stupid, they know you are doing cross platform orders affecting them. They know many people work cross platforms but you have to be on time if you are going to do it.


When did 77% become "extreme" lateness?

Just like Uber and other scummy gig companies, DD contract has contradictory clauses that they use as loopholes or "escape" clauses. DD likes to tout in their driver literature that drivers will never be fired for low acceptance rates. Their contract says the same thing. Yet hidden deep in their contract there's a loophole that says "unusually low acceptance rates could be an indicator of fraud".

These scumbag gig companies use the word "fraud" as their "get out of jail free" card that they hope they can use to get away with a slew of things.

When I drove for DD a "low" on-time percentage was not listed as a fireable offense in the contract.

The more this shit goes on the more I believe the govt should abolish this entire "independent contractor" business model (scam).



Seamus said:


> DoorDash deactivation... EXTREME LATENESS
> 
> While Doordash doesn't publish a threshold they deactivate drivers at their discretion for not being on time. Especially when combined with a low customer rating. They aren't stupid, they know you are doing cross platform orders affecting them. They know many people work cross platforms but you have to be on time if you are going to do it.


4.43 is within the allowable range for customer ratings. 4.20 is the minimum.

At the time of my firing my customer rating was 4.81. I never met a DD driver with a higher rating than that.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> When did 77% become "extreme" lateness?


I am not characterizing their language, it is what it is. Anyone who does DD knows 77% is low, like it or not.


Nats121 said:


> 4.43 is within the allowable range for customer ratings. 4.20 is the minimum.


Correct, I didn't say he would be gone because of that. But it is low, like it or not. What is obvious to all but the blind, deaf, and dumb is that a low on time % combined with a low customer satisfaction rating is the result of doing cross platform orders that are resulting in late deliveries and therefore pissed off customers. I am not justifying or critiquing their standards, just stating the obvious and the fact that people get deactivated for it. I do cross platform orders all the time but you got to get good at it and be on time.


Nats121 said:


> At the time of my firing my customer rating was 4.81. I never met a DD driver with a higher rating than that.


You just met one then, mine is 4.88 and I could care less about ratings so I don't even try to do anything unusual to affect them. And I deliver in NY where lower threshold ratings are allowable on DD/Uber/Lyft because people get rated so low. :roflmao:

I am not defending DD in any way, shape, or form, just stating the obvious and YES he is at risk for deactivation.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Timlee252525 said:


> Just accept good orders. I don't accept anything less than $10 and no more than 20 minutes or 4 miles unless 5 minutes/ 1 miles for $8.


Now I see why ur acceptance rate is 0


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Now I see why ur acceptance rate is 0


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Correct, I didn't say he would be gone because of that. But it is low, like it or not. What is obvious to all but the blind, deaf, and dumb is that a low on time % combined with a low customer satisfaction rating is the result of doing cross platform orders that are resulting in late deliveries and therefore pissed off customers. I am not justifying or critiquing their standards, just stating the obvious and the fact that people get deactivated for it. I do cross platform orders all the time but you got to get good at it and be on time.


When I was a DD driver I also did Eats, but at that time Eats hid the destinations which made multi-apping difficult. Therefore I did very little of it.

My On Time rating fluctuated between 80-85%, and I can say with 100% assuredness that I was never at fault for a single one of my late deliveries.

I know my area very well and I always hustled. Most of the late orders were already late when I received them or were gonna be late by the time I delivered them. The rest of the lates were due to food not being ready at the restaurants. I always kept in touch with the customers and Support whenever an order was late (that I knew about).

On several occasions support flatout lied and told me I still had time left only to have the customer show me their apps that showed I was late.

I got fired for having an AR that was usually less than 20% and sometimes below 10%. Very seldom did I come across a driver with an AR anywhere near as low as mine. Most were 50% or higher, often times much higher. The lowest I recall seeing was around 33%. Pretty much every driver I showed my phone to were surprised at how low it was.

The last shift I worked I declined around 15 requests in a couple of hours (I've declined a lot more than that in one hour many times).
DD "converted" my declined orders into unassigned orders and fired me after my last delivery with no warning whatsoever.

Phone calls and emails got me nowhere. They kept telling me I was fired for having a low Completion Rate and that I cancelled and/or unassigned 12 orders the last night I worked which was a bald-faced lie. I didn't cancel or unassign a single order that night and seldom did it any shift I worked. My Completion Rate was always in the 90s until they pulled their scam.



Seamus said:


> I am not characterizing their language, it is what it is. Anyone who does DD knows 77% is low, like it or not.


Most drivers I came across were 70-80%, some less and a few above 80%, and anyway the contract specifically listed Customer Rating and Completion Rate as being "firable". No mention of On-time rating in the contract.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> When I was a DD driver I also did Eats, but at that time Eats hid the destinations which made multi-apping difficult. Therefore I did very little of it.
> 
> My On Time rating fluctuated between 80-85%, and I can say with 100% assuredness that I was never at fault for a single one of my late deliveries.
> 
> ...


the problem is when some customers get theirs food late they rate you down.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Timlee252525 said:


> the problem is when some customers get theirs food late they rate you down.


Correct. As I stated in my post drivers don't always know if an order is late because DD plays games with the due times and even lies to the drivers about it.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> the problem is when some customers get theirs food late they rate you down.


You could've ended that sentence right after the word "late." Practice some ethical cross-app stuff. Don't push to make money. You'll just wind up pissing everybody off. Plan your day, make necessary adjustments, if you use multiple apps, shut off the apps you're not actively delivering for until you're within a couple of minutes of dropping off the current order. If I get a double from Uber, I shut off Grubhub and pause DoorDash until I'm ~3 minutes from dropping off the current order. DoorDash emphasizes completion, on-time, and driver rating; Grubhub's only real metric in the app is acceptance, but I'm sure they track others, which is why I call support when the store is taking time to get an order ready and I communicate with the customers; Uber Eats customers can yank that tip away from you if you dick around-communicating with them helps. Try ordering from the platforms you use so you know what the end users experience.

Seamus, Kevin, and Uberboy know what they're doing. Try doing what they advise and watch your life get easier. Also, don't piss off your patrons. Right now you're pissing them off.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Correct. As I stated in my post drivers don't always know if an order is late because DD plays games with the due times and even lies to the drivers about it.


What happen when you arrive at the the restaurant and tell you the food is not ready for another 10-15 minutes. Then we are screwed!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> What happen when you arrive at the the restaurant and tell you the food is not ready for another 10-15 minutes. Then we are screwed!


No. Call support. Ask them to adjust the time. I've also had them call the store to light a fire under their asses. DoorDash support has always been good to me.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> No. Call support. Ask them to adjust the time. I've also had them call the store to light a fire under their asses. DoorDash support has always been good to me.


Support told me only the restaurant can adjust the pick up time. In the area I work there's pretty much only one restaurant I pick up from that knows how to do this. They are also the only restaurant that knows how to shoot the text when the customer's order is actually ready. Support probably just walked the restaurant how to do this over the phone.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Seamus said:


> DoorDash deactivation... EXTREME LATENESS
> 
> While Doordash doesn't publish a threshold they deactivate drivers at their discretion for not being on time. Especially when combined with a low customer rating. They aren't stupid, they know you are doing cross platform orders affecting them. They know many people work cross platforms but you have to be on time if you are going to do it.


But f..king food is never ready on DD how u gonna be on time then.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

Dunkin Donuts?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Capitalism said:


> But f..king food is never ready on DD how u gonna be on time then.


Don't know what to tell you.

4000 DD deliveries over 3 years (although only the last 100 count to your current rating) 94% on time. And I multi app.
If the restaurant doesn't have the food ready I text the customer letting them know it's going to be late and they are usually ok with it since you let them know.
If a restaurant in your market is always way late then don't accept offers from there unless it pays really well. I have several on my no go list for that reason. (Unless it's a really good offer)


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Support told me only the restaurant can adjust the pick up time. In the area I work there's pretty much only one restaurant I pick up from that knows how to do this. They are also the only restaurant that knows how to shoot the text when the customer's order is actually ready. Support probably just walked the restaurant how to do this over the phone.


Good info, some restaurants do know how to send the text when ready but many times don't do it because they are busy, I've had certain restaurants that I get the text yet other times I don't get it from the same restaurants.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The more this shit goes on the more I believe the govt should abolish this entire "independent contractor" business model (scam).


Or you should understand that your contract with DD allows them to fire you for any reason, at at time.

You really don't know how to business. You claim to be an IC yet don't understand AT WILL or employment contracts.

I'm NOT seeing DD being at fault. Cluess non-skilled workers thinking they should make $50 a minute? THAT sounds more like the problem.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> No. Call support. Ask them to adjust the time. I've also had them call the store to light a fire under their asses. DoorDash support has always been good to me.


Nobody has time to waste time on support
Some chika from Filipino will just waste &#128580; your time
I never call support


----------

